# This You Tube video is high on the "cute" scale



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

.................


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That's so adorable! I had a hen who hatched out two baby ducks. She was a great setter, but a lousey mom. One baby duck was large, and grew very fast and the other was small, much smaller. Mom gave up on them and lost interest after a few weeks (only reacting to stress). The big duck was independent and the little one followed him around. They were quite the pair.


----------

